# aiding overnight recovery



## al78 (12 Jul 2011)

Today, I cycled to work (10 miles) then from there to Guildford (another 11 miles) then cycled home late afternoon (18 miles) on rather less calories than I should have consumed. My legs were getting sore the last 5 miles or so on the homeward leg and I felt that if I was a car, my low fuel warning light would have illuminated . When I got home I ate a couple of wholemeal bread rolls with peanut butter, and am now tucking into pasta bake. I did some stretching earlier but the legs are still feeling sore. Tomorrow, I have got the same journeys. Is there anything I can do to optimize overnight recovery so I don't feel dreadful when I wake up tomorrow morning?

The legs got hit pretty hard on Sunday with a 40 mile round trip and a 9 mile walk, plus Monday's commute, but I was hoping I would have enough in me to make it to Saturday which is the one day of the week when I don't cycle (apart from a 5 mile round trip to the shops).

I'm 33, so the exertion ought to be doable at my age, surely?


----------



## edindave (12 Jul 2011)

Probably a bit late this evening to do anything specific, I've read that the muscles need high quality protein asap after you stop exercising in order to maximise recovery, be that from a 'recovery drink' or a meal with chicken/fish.

I would just take tomorrow at an easier pace especially if the legs feel heavy - to let the muscles have a chance to repair, and avoid the symptoms of overtraining.

A cup of horlicks or milky drink before bed might not be a bad idea as it contains protein too.


----------



## Herzog (13 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> A cup of horlicks or milky drink before bed might not be a bad idea as it contains protein too.



As it contains a high quantity of amino acids (the building blocks of proteins), milk is great for aiding recovery. After a long ride I usually have a pint, or thereabouts.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2011)

I'll stop feeling guilty about my mug of hot chocolate each night, then


----------



## chris-s (13 Jul 2011)

I often find compression socks help after a hard ride or run, stick them on when you get home and wear them overnight. A good recovery drink helps too.

Chris


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> A cup of horlicks or milky drink before bed might not be a bad idea as it contains protein too.



Both great ideas. I swear by Whey protein as long as I can get it for half price


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2011)

Spin for a few days when riding to ease it off as well. Then go for the pain.

No pain, no gain. Simples


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> Spin for a few days when riding to ease it off as well. Then go for the pain.
> 
> No pain, no gain. Simples



As was written on the walls on many gyms. The one I used to use had the caveat - "OK as long as no strain."


----------



## Judderz (14 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Both great ideas. I swear by Whey protein as long as I can get it for half price



Holland & Barrets then.

Also, after exercising, stretch your legs, then chill out with your legs raised, stops lactic build up


----------



## Melonfish (14 Jul 2011)

think i'll try this milk thing, i must admit though i've been craving it at night after rides. its odd that your body knows what you need you just have to listen to it...
pete


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

Judderz said:


> Holland & Barrets then.
> 
> Also, after exercising, stretch your legs, then chill out with your legs raised, stops lactic build up



H and B or Tesco. 

Don't you get a fat bum if you sit with your legs raised after exercise


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

Melonfish said:


> think i'll try this milk thing, i must admit though i've been craving it at night after rides. its odd that your body knows what you need you just have to listen to it...
> pete



The body is a very clever machine. Cravings* are your body screaming out for what it knows it needs. 


*I do not mean to imply addiction in this sentence.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jul 2011)

Some salt in your drinks bottle during the ride
Recovery drink (chocolate milk is superb) when ride finishes and a second one withing two hours if it was a monster
A good slug of water such that your pre bed wee wee is the colour of cheap white wine or paler
compression socks or some tubigrip on the legs
an extra layer over the botton of the bed

well it works for me.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Some salt in your drinks bottle during the ride
> Recovery drink (chocolate milk is superb) when ride finishes and a second one withing two hours if it was a monster
> A good slug of water such that your pre bed wee wee is the colour of cheap white wine or paler
> compression socks or some tubigrip on the legs
> ...



Text book advice - have never tried the compression socks I tend to massage my legs instead.


----------



## al78 (14 Jul 2011)

I've never heard of compression socks before. I'll have to consider getting some.


----------



## Arsen Gere (15 Jul 2011)

The compression stuff is very popular in the triathlon world, probably because you swim with your calfs tightened, then you spin them to death and then stamp on them for a bit.

I've experimented with the inflatable stuff too, these are cuffs that go round your legs and a little machine like fish tank pump blows them up.
I find these useful after hard runs. 25 quid on ebay, I use the cuffs and binned the boots. It helps prevent DOMS.

There are pictures around the internet with lance armstong with the big inflatable boot versions costing about 1200 quid.

I use compression tights too, my wife says she's not keen on seeing my 'max walls' though.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Jul 2011)

al78 said:


> I've never heard of compression socks before. I'll have to consider getting some.



supposed to stop DVT amongst other things.


----------



## zacklaws (16 Jul 2011)

Myprotein is still the best place for whey protein, Holland and Barratts is still slightly dear at half price, £14.99 for 900grms, £14.49 a kilo at myprotein

The only problem I have with whey protein is it constipates me, but that is normal with a high protein diet. Usually I buy it unflavoured from myprotein and make a 4.1 mix with carbs.


----------



## spudgun (16 Jul 2011)

recovery skins, made by the company Skins, are excellent. they are basically compression tights that increase blow flow and help flush out lactic acid. i wear them after a tough ride and they definately work very well. i also wear the normal skins for running, playing cricket & squash. other than that, just stretch well after your ride, plus the more cycling you do the more used to it you will become.


----------



## American Cyclist (16 Jul 2011)

The free way you can really help your recovery is by stretching thoroughly. Spend more than 10 or 15 seconds in each stretch(I spend around 1 minute in each stretch). When I get done with a long run or ride I stretch immediately and I rarely have any soreness(of course this is paired with protein and milk!) If you can afford it and feel its worth it, buy some whey protein and mix it with milk, the whey protein absorbs very quickly but the protein in milk called casein protein absorbs at a slower pace so its a win win situation and your muscles will be thanking you! Good luck.


----------



## al78 (18 Jul 2011)

American Cyclist said:


> The free way you can really help your recovery is by stretching thoroughly. Spend more than 10 or 15 seconds in each stretch(I spend around 1 minute in each stretch). When I get done with a long run or ride I stretch immediately and I rarely have any soreness(of course this is paired with protein and milk!) If you can afford it and feel its worth it, buy some whey protein and mix it with milk, the whey protein absorbs very quickly but the protein in milk called casein protein absorbs at a slower pace so its a win win situation and your muscles will be thanking you! Good luck.



I have found that stretching does help. I've never found any benefit from whey protein or any other sports recovery drinks.


----------



## Arsen Gere (18 Jul 2011)

This article suggests that compression clothing may reduce the perception of muscle soreness but not increase performance.

http://www.jsams.org/article/S1440-2440(08)00202-8/abstract


But it is a small study (11 participants) and it was not endurance atheletes.

Another paper I can't find suggested that a performance increase of 4-7% can be obtained by static stretching post exercise.


----------



## Holy Warrior (8 Aug 2011)

This is sort of linked to the OP that's why I posted in here.



Today I have rode a 30 mile hilly route which is the longest/ hardest I have ever rode. The problem now though is that my legs are aching and I have a 6 a side football game tonight. I have been given some harsh shifts this week so I could only go out today and thursday so I went for it. 



So far i've had a bath and eaten protein rich foods whilst putting my feet up. Is there anything else I can do to aid recovery so don't collapse in tears tonight? I know that the game adrenaline should be pumping to dull it a little, I hope.


----------



## Crimmey (10 Aug 2011)

I have done loads of 'experiments', vitamins, supplements, protein, stretching, eating lots/little and was getting so frustrated with the little if any gains I was experiencing. Its only been the past couple of months that I started to add copious amounts of salt to all my food and drinking lots of water ( I did drink lots anyway) that everything has totally changed. My 3 month depression lifted ( a holiday couldn't even do that), little or no muscle aching, PB's left right and centre, can actually feel the performance gains which I have never been able to do before. Combined with stretching I have been able to raise my saddle height by quite a bit, get in really aero positions comfortably and recover very quickly. At the back of my mind I should have spotted this ages ago as after most of my commutes there would be white powder all over my helmet and backpack but I just assumed I was getting enough in the food I was eating. Running and football were my biggest killers. Always after either I wouldn't be able to walk for days after. That has gone totally and I have been able to up my running, just limited by a dodgy knee. During long rides I add lots of salt to my water bottles (urgh) but it works wonders. I do believe pros have specific salty food wraps during riding too. Could be different for anyone else but that's what has done it for me.


----------



## VamP (18 Aug 2011)

Crimmey said:


> At the back of my mind I should have spotted this ages ago as after most of my commutes there would be white powder all over my helmet and backpack



Are you sure it's not the marching powder that's making you feel better?  


In all seriousness though, I too have noticed a correllation of increased salt intake requirement with the increased training workload I have been incorporating into my routine.


----------

